
Ask HN: How much 'slower' do ads make the internet? - ajc-sorin
Is there a way to measure the speed loss when a website moves from having no ads to having ads?
======
nitwit005
Do you have a set of sites you frequent on your phone that have ads, but will
otherwise function without Javascript? Try using those sites with and without
Javascript disabled.

It's a bit depressing how much it drags some pages down.

~~~
mars4rp
Not all JS on the page are ads!

~~~
nitwit005
That's what the "but will otherwise function without Javascript" bit was
about.

------
mfav
Opera actually has this ability built-in. It lets you A/B test websites
(with/without ads) by going to the URL "speedtest".

------
viraptor
The loading speed? You can install an ad blocker and enable/disable it. Then
force-reload the page. You can also use the developer tools (for example in
Chrome) to see the precise timing waterfall.

------
jmg1138
Could try using a browser add-on like noscript and then only whitelist the
website's local scripts, to get an idea of how much faster it loads without
the ad network tracking scripts.

------
em_te
You'll also need to average out the speed of your website accessed from
different geographical locations.

------
Rockvole
You can try Pi-Hole which stops the ad and tracking DNS requests from getting
through.

